# designing a press pass



## BLD_007

I'm designing a press pass for my campus news paper. They are starting to get strict on who is allowed on the Field and Courts. I was the press pass to look official and not something a kid did in paint.

Does anyone have any ideas? I also do not want a template because most templates are for kids. 

If you have a press pass for a newspaper, could you post a picture of it for design ideas?

I tried google images for press passes and got a picture of a nude black male. Got to love google lol


----------



## Whootsinator

I know you said you don't want a template, but it really doesn't get much easier than this:

Generic Press Pass for Indymedia Journalists


----------



## BLD_007

Whootsinator said:


> I know you said you don't want a template, but it really doesn't get much easier than this:
> 
> Generic Press Pass for Indymedia Journalists



I tried that, photoshop cant open GIMP files


----------



## Sam6644

I designed our passes for this year. I have a good hookup on having them printed (super professional, big time newspaper style) too if you're interested.


----------



## timlair

Download GIMP, (Its free) open file, save as something your editing software can read.


----------



## Sam6644

Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****. 

Put them together in InDesign.


----------



## Whootsinator

Those look awesome Sam. Nice to see another Cincinnati photographer, too.


----------



## Sam6644

Thanks! 


Where in Cincinnati are you?


----------



## Whootsinator

Technically I'm not IN Cincinnati, per say... But I can be there in fifteen minutes without traffic. 

I'm around Florence, KY and often in/around/above/under Covington.


----------



## BLD_007

Sam6644 said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****.
> 
> Put them together in InDesign.


why is photoshop not designed for print?


----------



## table1349

BLD_007 said:


> I'm designing a press pass for my campus news paper. They are starting to get strict on who is allowed on the Field and Courts. I was the press pass to look official and not something a kid did in paint.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I also do not want a template because most templates are for kids.
> 
> If you have a press pass for a newspaper, could you post a picture of it for design ideas?
> 
> I tried google images for press passes and got a picture of a nude black male. Got to love google lol



I'm a little confuse here.  If you are shooting for the campus newspaper and you are talking about sports, how will a press pass you print help?  I shoot sports and I get all my sideline passes from the college athletic department where the game is being played.  

If you are looking for an ID pass then that is a different matter.  I would suggest that you get with the school administration and build it along the lines of your campus ID card.  All schools have them now and your press pass will be easily recognizable if it is in the same format at your school ID.


----------



## BLD_007

gryphonslair99 said:


> BLD_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm designing a press pass for my campus news paper. They are starting to get strict on who is allowed on the Field and Courts. I was the press pass to look official and not something a kid did in paint.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I also do not want a template because most templates are for kids.
> 
> If you have a press pass for a newspaper, could you post a picture of it for design ideas?
> 
> I tried google images for press passes and got a picture of a nude black male. Got to love google lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confuse here.  If you are shooting for the campus newspaper and you are talking about sports, how will a press pass you print help?  I shoot sports and I get all my sideline passes from the college athletic department where the game is being played.
> 
> If you are looking for an ID pass then that is a different matter.  I would suggest that you get with the school administration and build it along the lines of your campus ID card.  All schools have them now and your press pass will be easily recognizable if it is in the same format at your school ID.
Click to expand...


I got to a small private school. I already know the coaches. They just want something because we are going to NCAA soon and NCAA has different rules. What ever I make the coaches will be fine with.


----------



## table1349

BLD_007 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLD_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm designing a press pass for my campus news paper. They are starting to get strict on who is allowed on the Field and Courts. I was the press pass to look official and not something a kid did in paint.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I also do not want a template because most templates are for kids.
> 
> If you have a press pass for a newspaper, could you post a picture of it for design ideas?
> 
> I tried google images for press passes and got a picture of a nude black male. Got to love google lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confuse here.  If you are shooting for the campus newspaper and you are talking about sports, how will a press pass you print help?  I shoot sports and I get all my sideline passes from the college athletic department where the game is being played.
> 
> If you are looking for an ID pass then that is a different matter.  I would suggest that you get with the school administration and build it along the lines of your campus ID card.  All schools have them now and your press pass will be easily recognizable if it is in the same format at your school ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got to a small private school. I already know the coaches. They just want something because we are going to NCAA soon and NCAA has different rules. What ever I make the coaches will be fine with.
Click to expand...


Which is why I made the suggestion I did.  I shoot Division 1 and NAIA here in the mid west.  The college where the game is played will issue you a sideline pass. A press pass will not always get you on the field.  Your school will probably need to send a letter around to the schools you want to shoot at vouching for you as a member of their school paper and requesting a sideline pass for events for you.  Most of the places I shoot require at least a one week lead time to authorize your pass.  If it is a big game you will not only need more time, but depending on the venue and the sport you may get turned down.  When KU is ranked #1 or 2 and they are playing say Duke it is a lot harder to get on the floor than when they are playing say an unranked Missouri.  There is only so much base line room to be had.  

Once you get to know the Assistant AD's for marketing or press relations, depending on the school, you can usually get a pass with just a phone call.  Be there early, got to the prescribed gate and pick up your pass.  Good luck.


----------



## Buckster

Sam6644 said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****.
> 
> Put them together in InDesign.


Classic!  I never get tired of intertubez opinions!


----------



## BLD_007

gryphonslair99 said:


> BLD_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confuse here.  If you are shooting for the campus newspaper and you are talking about sports, how will a press pass you print help?  I shoot sports and I get all my sideline passes from the college athletic department where the game is being played.
> 
> If you are looking for an ID pass then that is a different matter.  I would suggest that you get with the school administration and build it along the lines of your campus ID card.  All schools have them now and your press pass will be easily recognizable if it is in the same format at your school ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to a small private school. I already know the coaches. They just want something because we are going to NCAA soon and NCAA has different rules. What ever I make the coaches will be fine with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I made the suggestion I did.  I shoot Division 1 and NAIA here in the mid west.  The college where the game is played will issue you a sideline pass. A press pass will not always get you on the field.  Your school will probably need to send a letter around to the schools you want to shoot at vouching for you as a member of their school paper and requesting a sideline pass for events for you.  Most of the places I shoot require at least a one week lead time to authorize your pass.  If it is a big game you will not only need more time, but depending on the venue and the sport you may get turned down.  When KU is ranked #1 or 2 and they are playing say Duke it is a lot harder to get on the floor than when they are playing say an unranked Missouri.  There is only so much base line room to be had.
> 
> Once you get to know the Assistant AD's for marketing or press relations, depending on the school, you can usually get a pass with just a phone call.  Be there early, got to the prescribed gate and pick up your pass.  Good luck.
Click to expand...


yea, I already have been through that. When our basketball team goes to the NAIA tournament I have to give like a month notice for a media pass.

The pass I'm wanting to make will show people on campus that I'm with the paper. Like last week we had ROTC on campus. They knew I was with the paper because I told them but it would be nice to have something on me to "prove" that. I already get to go on the field for all sports and on the courts for home games.


----------



## BLD_007

I just added the bar code under my picture that has my name and Fraternity name in it lol. Tomorrow I'm going to retake the picture because my shirt looks funny.


----------



## timlair

Hahaha...no kidding? I shoot the Liberty Blue Jays at William Jewell. As a matter of fact, Ill be there friday night. On the field.  With a press pass. Its such a small world...


----------



## KmH

BLD_007 said:


> Sam6644 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****.
> 
> Put them together in InDesign.
> 
> 
> 
> why is photoshop not designed for print?
Click to expand...

Because Photoshop is a raster graphics application. Press printing turns out better with files made using a vector graphics application and a subtractive color space model, like CMYK.


----------



## BLD_007

timlair said:


> Hahaha...no kidding? I shoot the Liberty Blue Jays at William Jewell. As a matter of fact, Ill be there friday night. On the field.  With a press pass. Its such a small world...


Your school is the reason why I can't go through campus on Friday nights lol. Security makes us drive around due to the traffic.

But yea, small world. If you ever want to shoot college, let me know. The next home game is homecoming so that might be a little crazy but after that is cool.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Photoshop is bad only if you resize it because it is not vector.  But I trully believe if you size the file accordingly to what you want to print out, I dont see why photoshop is bad.  The text on photoshop is basically vectors also.


----------



## o hey tyler

For what your purposes are, Photoshop will work fine. You don't need to be severely concerned with vector graphics, as you're going to be printing a small product. 

And plus, learning indesign if you are familiar with photoshop just to lay out a press pass is a little silly. If you were doing several pages of layout, then yes. Just a press pass? You'll be fine.


----------



## LCARSx32

There's a lot in photoshop that's vector.  Fonts, shapes, anything made with the pen tool...  You can do a lot with those.  Especially a press pass, lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Makes me want to make a fake press pass:

Class selection:  Black Mage, Warrior, Elf  LOL


----------



## o hey tyler

Schwettylens said:


> Makes me want to make a fake press pass:
> 
> Class selection:  Black Mage, Warrior, Elf  LOL



Press passes give you a Charisma Boost!


----------



## mishele

If you have a Press Pass are you a Pro??  :hug::


----------



## Diddy2theJJ

Sam6644 said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****.
> 
> Put them together in InDesign.



Haha. Photoshop is just fine for print work. You just need to create your document at 300dpi or higher and it will look great.


----------



## KmH

Diddy2theJJ said:


> create your document at 300dpi or higher and it will look great.


Could you explain why dpi, not ppi, and how it relates to printing a press pass?


----------



## LCARSx32

KmH said:


> Diddy2theJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> create your document at 300dpi or higher and it will look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you explain why dpi, not ppi, and how it relates to printing a press pass?
Click to expand...


They meant pixels per inch.  300ppi, for quality prints, yep.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ

KmH said:


> Diddy2theJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> create your document at 300dpi or higher and it will look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you explain why dpi, not ppi, and how it relates to printing a press pass?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, that was a typo. I mean ppi. DPI would apply to the printer, and yes, for a press pass it wouldn't really matter what dpi printer you use, but the ppi would make a big difference.

I'm wondering if that's why Sam6644 said not to use it, maybe he/she designed something at 72 ppi and determined that photoshop wasn't good for that...?


----------



## KmH

Are you referring to a chromogenic printing process, or a digital prepress process?
Adobe InDesign is used with digital prepress processes, which is what I believe Sam6644 was refering to.

BLD_007 - How will the press passes by printed, and what color space model are you planning to use, additive, subtractive, or one of the hue/saturation models?


----------



## BLD_007

KmH said:


> Are you referring to a chromogenic printing process, or a digital prepress process?
> Adobe InDesign is used with digital prepress processes, which is what I believe Sam6644 was refering to.
> 
> BLD_007 - How will the press passes by printed, and what color space model are you planning to use, additive, subtractive, or one of the hue/saturation models?



umm no clue, a color printer?


----------



## prodigy2k7

KmH said:


> Are you referring to a chromogenic printing process, or a digital prepress process?
> Adobe InDesign is used with digital prepress processes, which is what I believe Sam6644 was refering to.
> 
> BLD_007 - How will the press passes by printed, and what color space model are you planning to use, additive, subtractive, or one of the hue/saturation models?


Does it really friggin matter? Its a press pass -.-


----------



## timlair

BLD_007 said:


> timlair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...no kidding? I shoot the Liberty Blue Jays at William Jewell. As a matter of fact, Ill be there friday night. On the field.  With a press pass. Its such a small world...
> 
> 
> 
> Your school is the reason why I can't go through campus on Friday nights lol. Security makes us drive around due to the traffic.
> 
> But yea, small world. If you ever want to shoot college, let me know. The next home game is homecoming so that might be a little crazy but after that is cool.
Click to expand...


I dont go to Liberty, just shoot their highschool sports for Challenge the mag (CMAG - Challenge Magazine featuring Kansas Citys High School sports). I'd love to. I dont have any good glass yet though so I'll have to start renting (Stuck with the kit lens, a 75-300[pos..] and im ordering a 50mm 1.8 on friday) Gotta save that money for a 70-200L like you have. If you ever wanna show me the ropes I'd love to tag along though!


----------



## Sam6644

I guess it's an "opinion."


It's an opinion when your doctor proscribes you medicine too. 

You don't have to take my advice and you don't have to take a doctor's either but I assure both of us are only giving you advice based on professional experience.


----------



## KmH

Oops! You're about a year and a half to late. :er:


----------



## table1349

With one whole post to his name me thinks he is also just a spammer.


----------



## KmH

Probably!

Robert Lee

1337 North La Brea Ste 110

Hollywood, CA 90028

12-7625234-281

PressPassTemplate.com


----------



## The_Traveler

I personally like the first amendment quotation on the back.

I imagine that all the *big-time* media people have that on there.


----------



## Chris Stegner

Some photographers apparently don't realize, photographers are not the only people to use Photoshop. I'm in the graphic design business and have had flyers, brochures, signs, ads, pretty much anything and everything printed out of Photoshop. Just finished a billboard 14' x 48' created entirely in Photoshop! 680 MB file!

By the way... I'm another Cincinnati photog!


----------



## glensutton

Sam6644 said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****.
> 
> Put them together in InDesign.




I have to disagree, Photoshop can be used for designing for print, just as you can use Illustrator, and InDesign. All you need to remember is to keep your resolution at print quality. 300 dpi at 100% is typical for lithographic (offset), and digital printing. Anything less is typically used for web and outdoor design. I've used all those programs and others as well to create professional print ready designs. You just need to know what you are doing. If you have any questions, or wish to see some of my work, do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## MLeeK

glensutton said:


> Sam6644 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, do NOT make them in photoshop. Photoshop is not for designing print and will look like ****.
> 
> Put them together in InDesign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree, Photoshop can be used for designing for print, just as you can use Illustrator, and InDesign. All you need to remember is to keep your resolution at print quality. 300 dpi at 100% is typical for lithographic (offset), and digital printing. Anything less is typically used for web and outdoor design. I've used all those programs and others as well to create professional print ready designs. You just need to know what you are doing. If you have any questions, or wish to see some of my work, do not hesitate to contact me.
Click to expand...

This post is a couple years old. I think you've probably lost the OP and most of the posters who replied too.


----------

